# Lowrance Kartenplotter 5300c iGPS



## Gunther (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo und guten Tag.
Der Norwegenurlaub ist vorbei und jetzt geht.s schon wieder los.
 Habe den Lowrance i Finder  mit verschiedenen Hot Spots gefüttert, leider ist es  sehr schwer diese Hotspots mit dem Schlauchboot exakt anzufahren.Entweder ich bin zu weit links oder zu weit rechts oder schon drüberweg.Ich weiß nicht wie es anderen geht? Ein Kartenplotter ohne Echolot solls werden.Denn ein Echolot Lowrance X515C DF habe ich mit dem ich sehr zufieden bin.
Nun habe ich an einen Lowrance 5300c iGPS gedacht.Wer von Euch kennt dieses Gerät aus der Praxis und würde mir dazu raten oder eine Alternative nennen.

Danke Gunther


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lowrance Kartenplotter 5300c iGPS*



Gunther schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Tag.
> Der Norwegenurlaub ist vorbei und jetzt geht.s schon wieder los.
> Habe den Lowrance i Finder  mit verschiedenen Hot Spots gefüttert, leider ist es  sehr schwer diese Hotspots mit dem Schlauchboot exakt anzufahren.Entweder ich bin zu weit links oder zu weit rechts oder schon drüberweg.Ich weiß nicht wie es anderen geht? Ein Kartenplotter ohne Echolot solls werden.Denn ein Echolot Lowrance X515C DF habe ich mit dem ich sehr zufieden bin.
> Nun habe ich an einen Lowrance 5300c iGPS gedacht.Wer von Euch kennt dieses Gerät aus der Praxis und würde mir dazu raten oder eine Alternative nennen.
> ...



Hi! Warte noch zwei Wochen, dann kann ich es dir sagen. Habe eins gekauft und ab 11.10. bin ich an der Küste. Ich denke, das funzt einfach prima. Mit entsprechender Seekarte#6

Gruß aus Wien.


----------



## Gunther (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lowrance Kartenplotter 5300c iGPS*

Hallo Drillingshase.

Gerne warte ich auf Deinen Bericht .

Gruß aus Tirol


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lowrance Kartenplotter 5300c iGPS*

So Gunther, viel kann ich nicht sagen.

Angeschlossen, Karte rein, Power on und alles ok.

Bildschrim Darstellung ok.

Karte nicht genau. Eingetragene Fischfanggeräte waren an einem anderen Ort auf der Karte, obwohl ich daneben stand.

 Z.B. Katharienhof stehen Holzpoller im Wasser, auf der Karte eingetragen, aber als ich an diesen vorbei fuhr, waren sie auf der Karte noch weit entfernt.

Tiefenangaben und tatsächliche Tiefe schwankt manchmal um mehrere Meter. 

Meeresgrund verändert sich, aber so viel? 

Liegt nicht an dem Gerät, wohl eher an der Seekarte. 

Sonst bin ich mit allem zufrieden gewesen, konnte nicht lange testen.

Die farbliche Darstellung Land u. Wasser könnte etwas mehr Kontrast oder besser Farbe gebrauchen. Habe im Menü gesucht um es zu ändern, nichts gefunden.
Nur Wasser weiß oder blau darstellen und Land grau. Farben verstärken war nicht.

Im Zoombereich ist es ok, aber durch das kleine Display kannst du nicht weit raus zoomen.

Ich finde es dennoch ok für die Zwecke der fischerei, schönes Spielzeug:g

Petri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lowrance Kartenplotter 5300c iGPS*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> So Gunther, viel kann ich nicht sagen.
> 
> Angeschlossen, Karte rein, Power on und alles ok.
> 
> ...


hallo,habe mir gestern auch dieses gerät geholt.welche karte hast du für den plotter???


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lowrance Kartenplotter 5300c iGPS*

Die:

http://www.angel-schlageter.de/GPSK...arten/Lowrance-NauticPath-Seekarte--1457.html


Schreib doch dann auch mal wie du das Gerät findest und welche Karte du benutzt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lowrance Kartenplotter 5300c iGPS*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> Die:
> 
> http://www.angel-schlageter.de/GPSK...arten/Lowrance-NauticPath-Seekarte--1457.html
> 
> ...


die habe ich auch angeboten bekommen habe mich aber für die navionic gold entschieden da die durch einschicken aktuallisiert werden kann was mit der nautic nicht geht hat aber auch ein kleineren bereich.habe mich auch mit absicht für das i entschieden da ich keine externe antenne haben wollte,und kein combigerät echo-plotter wenn eines kaputt ist habe ich noch das andere und kann mir damit helfen.baue es erst im november ein, aber habe sehr gute beratung bekommen.meld mich dann.


----------



## Gunther (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lowrance Kartenplotter 5300c iGPS*

Hallo Drillingshase.
Habe schon sehr gespannt auf deine Antwort gewartet.Wenn ich das nun richtig deuten kann bist Du nicht sehr glücklich mit der von Dir benutzten Seekarte . Auch das Display schreibst Du,
des Kartenplotter könnte größer sein. Bist Du also der Meinung das das Gerät von seiner Funktion her mit einer anderen (sehr guten ) Seekarte zur Sicherheit, aber auch zum auffinden von Hot -Spots geeignet ist?

Danke für deine Antwort
Gunther


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lowrance Kartenplotter 5300c iGPS*



Gunther schrieb:


> Hallo Drillingshase.
> Habe schon sehr gespannt auf deine Antwort gewartet.Wenn ich das nun richtig deuten kann bist Du nicht sehr glücklich mit der von Dir benutzten Seekarte . Auch das Display schreibst Du,
> des Kartenplotter könnte größer sein. Bist Du also der Meinung das das Gerät von seiner Funktion her mit einer anderen (sehr guten ) Seekarte zur Sicherheit, aber auch zum auffinden von Hot -Spots geeignet ist?
> 
> ...




Hallo!
Das Gerät ist ok. Meine Konsole lässt kein größeres Gerät zu, aber sehen kannst du genug. Auch bei Sonne gut ablesbar. Das beste ist, du markierst deine Punkte oder besser Hot Spots selbst. 
Wenn du die Koordinaten hast, findest du ja auch die Stellen mit einem Hand GPS. 
Die Bedienung des Gerätes ist super einfach, gefällt mir. Habe viel damit gespielt.:vik:
Ich habe meine Daten aus dem alten Gerät auf das neue übertragen und kann nun auf der Seekarte sehen, wo die Tiefenlinien sind und wo ich war.

Die Seekarte ist sehr preiswert (99,-) und ich glaube für den Trip immer gut.

Bin gespannt was esox berichtet, er hat eine andere Seekarte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Lowrance Kartenplotter 5300c iGPS*

so und heute mein bericht....
bin mit der seekarte navionics gold sehr zufrieden...habe letzte woche im sund geangelt und wir hatten die letzten tage volle kanne nebel.wir sind wirklich mit der karte auf dem punkt gelandet wo wir hin wollten und waren.kann ich nur empfehlen denn im nebel und nicht genau dann knallt es.shit auf 200€ oder mehr wenn das boot versenkt ist oder du nicht nach hause kommst wie 2 andere angler.


----------

